

Show HN: Never lose your GitHub streak again (shell scripts) - selbyk
https://github.com/selbyk/today

======
sciurus
So, never lose a streak again by making it a meaningless measure? Not that it
was anything more than a curiosity already, but still. If you're trying to
game github to make your profile look better, how do you think it will look to
have this amongst your active repos?

~~~
selbyk
I thought of that but didn't care. I wrote this for me because it's fun. If
someone wants to judge me because of it, it's their loss. Not mine.

It commits at a time when I absolutely never do so it can be distinguished as
an anomaly.

